# Hand Removal Tool Preference



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

As some of you may know I am new to tinkeringand have bought a few cheap tools already, however I have noticed there is quite a variety of hand removers.

Would any of the tinkerers care to share their preferred method and tool type and why please?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Hand levers, and a small peice of plastic.










much more control when removing hands :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hand levers for me too and always use a dial protector when levering. (You can make them from card or an old credit card)

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I favour the presto type hand remover , has never failed with even the tightest hands and it holds them as well so they don't ping off


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I use both.

The presto type for removing the main hands, and levers for removing small (sub-dial) hands.

That said, I have recently started using the levers for the main hands (on watches where the presto type wasn't suitable - either a plastic stem, or not enough room between the hour hand and the dial).

I would say that with the presto, make sure you position it correctly before pushing down.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

andyclient said:


> I favour the presto type hand remover , has never failed with even the tightest hands and it holds them as well so they don't ping off


If you cover the hands with the thin peice of plastic and use levers the hands will not ping off. I never use dial protectors with the cut away, thin plastic is much better and a lot cheeper.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all. I have bought a presto type, but found on a practice watch that it wouldn't fit under the hour hand, maybe I need to grind a little off to make the grabbers a bit thinner. I think I am going to try the lever method too and see how that works for me.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Timez Own said:


> Thanks for the advice all. I have bought a presto type, but found on a practice watch that it wouldn't fit under the hour hand, maybe I need to grind a little off to make the grabbers a bit thinner. I think I am going to try the lever method too and see how that works for me.


I only bought a cheap one and never had any problems with it not fitting under the hour hand , got a problem with it falling to bits now but it has had a lot of use and probably using it on some really tight pocket watch hands in the past hasn't helped , but even though it's a bit rickety it still works , only used it just yesterday to take all the hands off a Tissot prs200 chrono


----------

